# Review of Magport Magnetic Couplings



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

That's cool to see someone making that kind of connector. I had deeply considered making something of this design myself 2 years ago, but ended up going to a permanent duct system. Now I find myself about to re-arrange everything and I might end up with a combo of both permanent and flex hose connections. I will definitely bookmark this company in case I find it too difficult to manufacture something myself.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Interesting. I've seen these before. I personally just use one of those flared ends on the DC hose that friction fits onto my tools. I do have to move around my dust collection hose to several different tools. $18 per connector seems like a lot to me, and you'd need two to make one connection, right? Thanks for the review.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice. Do you feel any air leaks between the coupling? At first, I thought it was a 3D printed item, but see it's not.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think 3d printing would be a good way to make one but worry about flatness.on another website, someone made one out of a toliet flange.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> I think 3d printing would be a good way to make one but worry about flatness.on another website, someone made one out of a toliet flange.
> 
> - Redoak49


Funny you should mention that. I saw that toilet flange version this morning and the first thing I thought of was 3D printing. I did a quick rough design to check printing time, it's about 4 hours. Magnets are on order.

This needs a few tweeks but is close to what the printed part of an actual hose end would look like:








Flatness really shouldn't be an issue. Something that large will be as flat as the build plate.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice job on 3d printing. Do you have the hose going inside or outside? I ask because of the ribs on the inside.
What size magnets?


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

I haven't printed it yet! That's just a rendering of the design. The hose goes on the inside so there's no reduction of the ID. I've used this technique already, it's in use now. I simply copied the threaded end and patched it onto the new magnet holder for a quick (virtual) mock-up.

The magnets are 12×4mm N35 material.

Tentatively I think I'll alternate the polarity of the magnets around the circumference so the connectors will be hermaphroditic. Comments on this choice are welcome.


----------



## BobHinden (May 13, 2019)

Rayne,



> Very nice. Do you feel any air leaks between the coupling? At first, I thought it was a 3D printed item, but see it s not.


Not that I have noticed. The connections seem pretty tight.

Bob


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Hermaphroditic?

OK, simple country boy here….Last time I heard the term hermaphrodite it referred to species capable of self reproduction. Now, if you could make these things self reproduce, than you'd only need make one, wake up the next morning…and have a whole gaggle of 'em nursing away at the mother connector. 
Based on that interpretation, I'd say alternating the magnets sounds like a darn good plan!

Sorry…couldn't help myself…


----------



## Tomas (Jun 25, 2007)

I know they are on backorder - how long did you have to wait for your magports, BobHinden?


----------



## BobHinden (May 13, 2019)

> I know they are on backorder - how long did you have to wait for your magports, BobHinden?


I have ordered twice. The first time took two to three weeks because they were just starting to make the 5" version. The second time took about a week or so.

Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Great review Bob - I've been considering these so the timing is perfect
When you're tired of that Hammer you feel free to send it my way too


----------



## BobHinden (May 13, 2019)

> Great review Bob - I ve been considering these so the timing is perfect
> When you re tired of that Hammer you feel free to send it my way too


Thanks. I think I will keep the Hammer for a while 

Bob


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for bringing the Magports to our attention. I bought a couple. I love em.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Nifty. I use a really cheap version. Dryer quick disconnects. Probably woudl not hold up in a commercial shop. 4 inch only of course.


----------



## Tomas (Jun 25, 2007)

I also see a version of this on thingiverse if someone wanted to go through the hassle - I like mine and don't think it is worth the hassle to DIY - I may buy some more in the future.


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm curious to know if anyone's purchased from MagPort recently. I think the product looks great, but have tried for a couple weeks now to get some info from them via email and phone, with no replies. I'm hesitant to just place an online order when I can't even get any communication through.


----------



## BobHinden (May 13, 2019)

I have not purchased lately, but I have seen posting on Instagram about a week ago. You might try contacting him there.


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks Bob, good to hear.


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

An update, I received my MagPort couplers in fine shape. Now on to make some connections!


----------



## cavemanicus (Mar 25, 2020)

Sorry to bring back an old thread. Does anyone know the ID and OD of the 2.5" Magport mini on the side opposite the magnetic flange? I am trying to solve the puzzle of building up a dust system that I can move a 2.5" hose from the back of my blade guard dust port to my router table fence port. I have found a turbo silicone adapter that will go from 1.5 to 2.5", and if the back of the magport mini has an OD of 2.5" than I'm golden.


----------

